# Does your V affect your career?



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wanted to throw this out there and see what came back.

Long story short, I'm an RN. I turned down a coveted job for a couple reasons, the top of which was because I wouldn't have anyone to take care of my V during the 12 hour shifts.

I now have a nursing job with a more flexible schedule, but I still have to turn shifts down because I don't have anyone to take care of my dog. Do you know how odd that sounds to people who don't understand Vizslas?!

Don't get me wrong, I don't really mind. Time with my boys trumps work. But I never thought I'd say, "Sorry, I can't take that client. I'd be gone for almost 14 hours and my dog couldn't handle that."

Anyone else have to accommodate their V in this way?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL... I went back to work after my son was born... Never occurred to me to stay at home. Now we have a V and I want to stay at home! Haven't done it yet, but it is crossing my mind


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm a nursing student and try to base my class schedule around good times to run home to let the dog out and be done early enough to take him to the park or the barn with me. The 12 hour clinical days are the killer but I am lucky enough to have my in-laws who take him on that day so I don't have to worry.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I changed my work schedule so I can come see Miles everyday at lunch. I work much more at home now instead of staying late at my clinic. I have vivid memories of sitting on the floor with a vizsla puppy draped over me while I studied for my specialty board. And I just changed my summer intern to a spring intern because I didn't want to be teaching when we get a puppy this summer. So yes, vizslas have most definitely affected my career


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I can go one better................... I went to three days a week when I first got Ozkar, then to no days a week and have been that way for a year..........  But I want to work. Just can't find anyone who will hire a tired old broken down workplace trainer who can only manage two to three days per week.....


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been searching for my perfect career for years. I could never decide and have been lost. After getting Cole, its helped me figure out what I want out of my life. I just turned 24 and it feels great to have more sense of direction now. I know I don't want a career that's going to take me away from what I love most...my pets. I am basing my entire career choice on my Vizsla (and my Velcro cat lol)...

I've heard of people taking their dog to work...what kind of job do THEY have? I am gonna end up working from home I just know it! Lol Or working at a dog day care place or something like that...lol


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My husband and I have organised our working lives around our dogs virtually our entire working lives.

My husband has worked mainly from home the past 20 yrs, with maybe a trip into London to the clients offices once a week. I am a freelance accountant so my work is very flexible and I cover the days my husband is away.

As of 1st April my husband is moving to a new project at Heathrow Airport and is going to be working up there 4 days a week. We are not quite sure how it is all going to work, but I guess I will be juggling my work and dogs even more - but whatever the dogs will never be left for more than 4/5 hours.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Before V's - i was a stay at home mum to my six kids. With part time work waitressing and bar work in the evenings.
When my youngest started school I fell into dog walking. I'm happier now than in any other job 
Before I had kids I worked with competition horses,and I loved it, but it's poorly paid and the traveling isn't compatible with a family. 
So, yes! I wouldn't be doing this now if I didn't have the vizsla's. ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Despite me not having had our girl for a long time, it has definitely changed the course of my career. I have the option to work from home some days (I am an Assessor) which used to amount to 1 or 2 per week and that has now gone up considerably although I have some very helpful family members who will look after Nelly when needed which she loves. 

My partner has his own carpenter business so to take days off for him simply means no money. When we got the girl, I was already taking a mandatory 2 weeks holiday for the seasons - I ended up taking another 2 weeks just off the back of that! 

However, like NeverGiveUp, Nelly has helped me decide what I would really like to do in life. In September I will start a beginner's course in understanding animals and I will take it from there. 

So all good really!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My career was over before I adopted Willie. I'm retired, and Willie is one of the reasons that I love being retired!! ;D ;D

However, I will say this: I've turned down quite a few vacation/travel opportunities because I didn't want to leave Willie in a kennel or even with a dog-sitter. He wouldn't understand!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I can occasionally take Jasper in to work, since I share an office with another graduate student. He enjoys that!

It hasn't changed my career a lot, because as a graduate student, while I work a lot of hours, they can be fairly flexible, depending. I waited to get him until I was done with classes and just working in the lab so that I wouldn't have to worry about the study vs. dog conundrum. I also have roommates and friends that can make sure Jasper gets out enough.

As I get closer to graduating, though, having him is definitely going to impact what kind of job I take. And like mswhipple, he does affect how much I travel--which is very little now! My roommates do a decent job with him, but I don't want to have to leave him with them for more than a day, maybe 2, both for his sake and theirs. I do have friends that do a good job with him, but I don't want to leave him there too often. My basic rule of thumb is that if I can't bring him with, I'm much less likely to go somewhere!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I work from home as my company is 100% virtual. I haven't had to go in an office for 8 yrs which is nice. I thought that working from home is perfect for getting a highly demanding dog. Boy, was I wrong. The first 6 months we had Ruby my office had to be moved to the couch since we limited her to only a few rooms in the house. That is when I discovered doggie daycare. I remember feeling so stupid and guilty for bringing her those first few days but had a sense of relief to get to concentrate. Now that Ruby is 2 yrs old and has free range of the house, she still goes to daycare a few days a week. She is treated like a princess there and when I watch her on the webcam she is always running around.

I think about if we had 2 Vs (which the need for daycare would go away) how it would be with me home working. Not sure how that would work and need adjustment in the beginning.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I could take Tai with me to work, and I wish I was able to work from home one day a week like I was used to doing! There is nothing worse for me than having to leave him in the AM.  I'd say a definite yes as far as affecting my hours at my job. Last year I had an opportunity to remain as a lead manager, but I decided to step down from the position because the hours were just too much and I knew I was going to need them for my new puppy. All in all it was a great choice for me since I'm much less stressed and I'm not putting 10-20 hours extra into my job a week.

It still really isn't enough, though. Before I even brought him home I'd decided to hire a pet caretaker to visit him every day so he never has to be in his crate longer than 3 hours. So far it's been working really well. We get up in the AM and exercise/play for an hour or two in the AM before I leave at 6AM, then Melissa comes by and plays with him, walks him and goes over his commands between 9 and 10 AM, then I come home for "lunch" which is really play with the puppy time at 1PM, then I'm home for the rest of the evening at 4:30PM. If I'd kept the other position I wasn't coming home until after 7PM or even 9PM some nights. It was just too much. 

As demanding as the training and time is when you have a new puppy I really feel he's brought so much more balance and happiness into my life! I wouldn't give him up for the world! ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are both in the tax/accounting profession which obviously has its busy times of the year. Last year during tax time we were both working 12-16 hour days, 7 days a week. We picked our boy up at the end of April and I immediately knew that something had to give. So in July I started a new job at a new firm which was by far the best decision I've made in recent history and I can definitely say that I can attribute it to getting Haeden. I'm able to be home at a normal hour throughout the week, can work from home and have flexibility whereas my boyfriend is swamped right now and we barely see him. I honestly doubt we would be able to have a pup with us both working the hours we did last year, but we knew that coming into it. I'm also hopeful that my new firm will allow me to bring in Haeden once we move into our new office (which is also a mile from his daycare). It's always nice to have the pup with me for my 30-45 minute commute every day so hopefully we can work something out.

Both of us will also be taking parts of the CPA exam in the coming months. We've already brainstormed ways we can efficiently study but also meet Haeden's needs. Although this is extremely important to both of our careers, we also have to do what's best for our little family (Haeden). I assume that having a V is very similar to having a child as far as the scheduling and sacrifices. If so, we'll be veterans by the time we have kids! ;D


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I'm quite lucky really, best of both worlds. I work 20 hrs a week, over 3 days, as a practice nurse in a gp surgery. So I get most of the week with Ester, and don't work too late. I have two teenagers as well, the oldest being at home after finishing college, the other only in college 3 days a week. So between us we have it covered, although it's only me that takes Ester out for exercise, apart from hubby accompanying us on the occasional weekend vizz whizz. Oh, and hubby never around in the week. Has his own business, so works all hours, and does off road biking. He just gets the fussy, cuddly clingy Ester of an evening, whilst we see more of her lunatic crazy antics. Don't think my patients would appreciate being greeted in the surgery by Ester, although I'm sure she'd love it. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

We are extremely lucky as well that working from home is not too much of an issue with my wife. So she is usually home all day with the dog - or most of the day anyways. As she gets older we'll probably be leaving her a bit more on her own at home but never for too long.
I work in capital markets so long days are the norm here. I've recently taken a role that allows me to get home at a decent time so I find myself looking to book it home as soon as my clock hits 5:00. 
I just can't wait to get home and play with my pup! (and my wife  )

For those looking for career choices that allow them to be with their dogs have you ever considered becomming a dog walker? I know some of them in our area make a fortune!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

candi30 said:


> We are extremely lucky as well that working from home is not too much of an issue with my wife. So she is usually home all day with the dog - or most of the day anyways. As she gets older we'll probably be leaving her a bit more on her own at home but never for too long.
> I work in capital markets so long days are the norm here. I've recently taken a role that allows me to get home at a decent time so I find myself looking to book it home as soon as my clock hits 5:00.
> I just can't wait to get home and play with my pup! (and my wife  )
> 
> For those looking for career choices that allow them to be with their dogs have you ever considered becomming a dog walker? I know some of them in our area make a fortune!


. Sounds like a fab idea!


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! I'm glad I'm not alone! Thanks for all the replies. It's nice to know I'm not alone.

I still turn down new patients because of Ryker, but the most amazing part is I don't care! I was never like that before, being raised my a workaholic. I thought my career was my life. But then Ryker helped teach me so much more!

Great responses!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to go in the office 3-4 days a week..now IF go in, I leave at lunch time to work the rest of the day at home, but normally those days are spent running off the energy she built up while being in her crate for a few hours!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Re: Does your V affect your career?
-->

No, I am affecting his career, though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I work for myself, (wall and floor tiler), my wife works as a welding lecturer. I get the kids off to school and get home in time for them getting home so I'm only out of the house for a 6 hour maximum. Depending on if I need to carry tools in the back of the ute (most jobs I can leave tools on site until completion) I'll take Ruby with me. It's a good balance imo and one that I wouldn't swap.


----------

